# alcoohlic ginger beer



## blg5188 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was reading some suggestions how people are making different alcoholic ginger beer brews, here is a suggestion, instead of your 1kg of sugar at the initial mix, try a kg of Malt Extract, and only use 14-15 litres of water.

You may be surprised at the taste

regards

blg5188


----------

